
Show HN: Workplace search engine for all of your internal documents - whitezebra
https://evertrove.co
======
thecupisblue
This might be amazing - depending on how you plan to do integrations with
different service, indexing and caching. Adding new services should be really
easy from both user and developer side (well, depending on the service). How
do you plan to do indexing? On the go or when connected? And how do you plan
to include authorisation levels?

Also do you plan to cache some documents that are often searched? I assume
there's a 20% of documents that's searched 80% of the time in each
organisation and part of the 20% rapidly changes (so there's a decline of the
20% with information constantly incoming but for simplicity let's leave it at
that).

Is there a possibility you will perform "auto tagging" on documents? (by
channels on slack, folders on drive, people involved, project names, basically
any meta info that might allow to narrow down the serarch?)

Also, I hope you're gonna have a self-hosted version, since I believe that may
be a make-or-break for many orgs.

Besides all this, awesome, you found a dope problem to solve, this might be
huge!

~~~
fezzez
Wow thanks for the kind words! I'm one of the makers. We still haven't found a
solution for some of the problems that you've mentioned, but our focus from
the start will be around privacy. I think you've grasped that problem yourself
when you mentioned a self-hosted version.

On the technical side, we currently see this as something that can index on-
the-fly, and maintain an internal representation of all the people who have
the authorization needed to see the document.

I really like the idea of "auto-tagging". There's already research done on
algorithms that generate tags from bodies of text. So it shouldn't be too
difficult to integrate that into indexing.

